
Ask HN: How to come up with ideas that make money? - yetudogokyo
Hi HN,
I am looking to tap into your wisdom. So many of you have started successful companies and have well paying side projects. I am looking for ways to come up with ideas that make money.<p>I do have a few product ideas but I don&#x27;t know if they have any money making potential. Do things that you love is clinche.<p>I have good backend and data pipelines development knowledge. I have zero frontend skills though.<p>What are ways to come up with ideas that make money? How to validate idea that its worth pursuing and has money making potential?
======
itamarst
Listen to people, figure out their problems. Then come up with solutions.

